# Unlock all files in a folder



## webkuh (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm trying to make a back up of all my work. Halfway through copying/overwriting my back up I get a message saying that the operation could not be completed because file ____ was locked. I unlock the file and then find another file is causing the same problem. How can I run an unlock command on all files in a folder? The are not all on the top level, rather scattered around a messy folder structure.


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

The devil is in the details.   What operating system are you running?  OS 9 can "lock" files while OS X changes a file's permission to disallow editing, or even reading.  I'm guessing you're in OS 9.


----------



## webkuh (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm using Panther on a G5.


----------



## fryke (Feb 28, 2004)

Mac OS X does _not_ change file permissions when you add/remove the lock in the 'get info' window. It still uses Mac OS 9's scheme for that one (and also inherits it if you lock/unlock files in OS 9). And: No, sadly there's no easy way. Or can FileBuddy do something like that? Look for it on versiontracker or something...


----------



## octane (Feb 28, 2004)

Couldn't you create an AppleScript that steps through a folder recursively?

It's been a while since I did anything at all with AppleScript, so I might just be snatching at ideas, here...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 28, 2004)

Do a search on http://www.versiontracker.com for files like "batch unlock" or "unlock files" and I'm sure you'll find several utilities for batch unlocking files.  That should solve the problem.


----------



## octane (Feb 28, 2004)

What, you mean like this?

There's only two search results and they're the same application...


----------



## fryke (Feb 28, 2004)

But it works. So it's fine.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 28, 2004)

Sure, but also like this:

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/s...search&str=unlock+file&plt[]=macosx&x=17&y=11


----------



## webkuh (Mar 4, 2004)

Golden Key worked a treat for me. Should have looked there first...

Thanks very much.


----------

